# výhoda / prospěch



## MasterPolish

Ahoj! Může mi někdo vysvětlit rozdíl mezi vyrazy *výhoda *(*výhodný*) a *prospěch *(*prospěšný*), jestli takový rozdíl zde platí?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Podle kontextu bude záležet, zda je můžeme považovat za synonyma.

_Jaký má projekt výhody a nevýhody?_ - Srovnání plusů a mínusů - slovo nezle nahradit. Pokud ale upravíme větu, může znít:
_Jaké budeme mít z toho projektu výhody a jaké nevýhody?_ - Zde již můžeme nahrazení provést:
_Jaký budeme mít z tohoto projektu prospěch a jaký neprospěch?_ - Případně můžeme i kombinovat:
_Jaký budeme mít z projektu prospěch, případně jaké z něj plynou nevýhody?_

_Jíst zeleninu je prospěšné Vašemu zdraví._ - Ač tu můžeme bez obav použít "_je výhodné pro Vaše zdraví_", používá se tu spíše "_prospěšné_", jelikož zelenina přináší tělu prospěch. Je to výstižnější, než že je zelenina výhodou pro tělo.
_Je výhodné koupit akcie této firmy._ - Sice by nám přineslo prospěch koupit ty akcie a je možné "_prospěšné_" použít, přesto pocitově je vhodnější použít "_výhodné_".

Mně z toho vychází, že jde o synonyma. Konkrétní použití pak závisí na pocitu, na tom, co se v daném kontextu častěji používá.
Je tedy možné výrazy zaměňovat (pouze si dát pozor na větnou stavbu, jak jsem naznačil v prvním odstavci). A je možné, že v některých kontextech může věta znít mírně nepřirozeně, nicméně nijak znatelně.

Ještě mě napadá, že pokud vybíráme ze dvou zel (představme si, že na prezidenta kandidují pouze Duda a Kaczyński), tak možná není vhodné použít "_prospěch_", protože význam slova naznačuje, že objekt, který je prospěšný, přináší něco kladného. Pak je vhodnější použít "_výhodu_". _Ze dvou zel je výhodnější "toto zlo"._ ("_Prospěšnější_" se sem nehodí.)


----------



## MasterPolish

Děkuju za velmi důkladný popis. Jakkoliv je to trošku těžké pro pochopení, ale myslím, že už to chápám.

Bych tudíž řekl, že:
*prospěch *je to především *užitek *nebo *zisk*
a
*výhoda *je to především *příznivá okolnost, převaha, přednost* apod. (např. dát někomu výhodu na cestě).

Souhlasilbys?


----------



## bibax

Ano, prospěch (profit) je užitek nebo zisk pro nějaký subjekt. Zisk mívá specializovanější význam (zisk společnosti po zdanění, zisk zesilovače, apod.), často udávaný číselně.

Jaký z toho budu mít prospěch/užitek/zisk?

Výhoda (advantage) se často používá při srovnání.

Jaká je výhoda této metody? (ve srovnání s jinými metodami)

chápati: chápu, chápeš, ..., chápou;
bych se obvykle dává na druhé místo (tudíž bych řekl, že ...);
souhlasil bys (jsou to dvě slova);


----------



## MasterPolish

Ach, díky za opravky, bibax – Udělal jsem kapku blbosti


----------

